# MTH S-Trax Now Available!!



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

FWIW:

Just checked Portlines Web Page and saw that the MTH S-Trax is now available. 15" straights now and others sections within days. There will be many outlets for this track and can be bought direct through MTH. I have used this for years with great results. Larry:appl:


----------

